# Crack in head tube.



## hendrick81 (Jun 8, 2008)

I have a madone 4.5,and i love it.Today i was cleaning my bike, and i noticed a really fine crack going straight down the center of the head tube.It looks like it is just the clear coat, but i am a little concerned that it could end of getting bigger.Does anyone hear have or heard of the same kinda situation that i am talking about. Sorry no pics, i could not get a good picture of the crack. Thanks


----------



## the sky above tar below (Mar 31, 2004)

I have looked down at my head tube and saw what I thought was a crack. However, what I was seeing were the natural streaks in the carbon fiber itself. 

In your situation, if it is more serious, take your bike to the shop and get yourself a new frame under warranty.


----------



## gambo2166 (Oct 20, 2004)

We had a 4.5 crack right down the center of the head tube. Keep an eye on it or send it back to trek to make sure its ok...


----------



## 08Madone5.2 (Dec 25, 2007)

Not a crack (at least without seeing a pic), what you are seeing is the seam where the 2 molded halves meet. If you look over your entire bike, you will see this seam in other places as well. At the very least though, swing it by your LBS for reassurance or to be addressed if it is in fact a crack.


----------



## hendrick81 (Jun 8, 2008)

I know what the molded part looks like.I took it to my LBS and they sent it back to trek. They looked at it and confirmed that it was a crack, and i am getting a new frame.


----------



## 08Madone5.2 (Dec 25, 2007)

hendrick81 said:


> I know what the molded part looks like.I took it to my LBS and they sent it back to trek. They looked at it and confirmed that it was a crack, and i am getting a new frame.


I am sorry to hear about the crack. On the other hand, thats why you buy a TREK - they stand behind their products and warranties. Good luck with your new frame!


----------



## eff_dee (Mar 25, 2008)

hendrick,

What type of roads do you ride? Mostly smooth, bumpy, rough, etc...?

How many miles you put on the 4.5?


----------

